# Martin logan em esl



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone tried Martin Logan's EM ESL's on a HT system yet? I have them on my stereo rig and they're awesome sounding!! I chose Def Techs for my HT because of their openess and built in subs. Plus consider them " Party Speakers"..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

CHESSNUT9355 said:


> Has anyone tried Martin Logan's EM ESL's on a HT system yet? I have them on my stereo rig and they're awesome sounding!! I chose Def Techs for my HT because of their openess and built in subs. Plus consider them " Party Speakers"..


Hello,
I have not, but I am super excited about them as they bring the Xstat Panel to an entirely different price bracket. Before the EM, the cheapest Xstat ML was the 4300 Dollar Vista with all Design Series ESLs using the over 10 year old Gen.2 Panel.

The Xstat really is amazing in respect to outputting high SPL's combined with fairly small Panel size. I really think these are going to be a game changer. Personally, I am thinking of picking up a pair to have Audyssey DSX,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have not, but I am super excited about them as they bring the Xstat Panel to an entirely different price bracket. Before the EM, the cheapest Xstat ML was the 4300 Dollar Vista with all Design Series ESLs using the over 10 year old Gen.2 Panel.
> 
> The Xstat really is amazing in respect to outputting high SPL's combined with fairly small Panel size. I really think these are going to be a game changer. Personally, I am thinking of picking up a pair to have Audyssey DSX,
> ...


They are awesome speakers, and I won't hesitate recommending them to friends. I'm sure you'll enjoy them extensively. They need ample room to work their magic, the manufacturer suggests to give them plenty of side wall space. I have mine at 3' from the front wall and 4' from the sides.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad you have a good Dealer who is giving you sound advice about Placement. I have owned ML Electrostats for over a decade and have all of my speakers placed in such a manner. I literally cringe when I see ESL's placed flush against the Back Wall. I am blessed with a fairly large Room as my Vistas that are the Surrounds need to be that far away from any Walls. The trick is going to be finding a way to implement Width Channels given these parameters.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

